# C & LE Trolley Flat Cars



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

All, 
Construction images of what will become a pair of radius ended flat cars. Still need to deck, rivet and truck the cars. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603956941284 

BTW - What codes are needed to activate this link? 

Ted.


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603956941284 

You have to add [ and ] with url in the first "box" of brakets and /url in the second "box". inbetween the url "boxes" you put the web address. 

Example (only without any spaces) 

[ url ]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603956941284[ / url ]


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: C & LE Trolley Flat Cars*

Thank you!


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: C & LE Trolley Flat Cars*

Updated pictures showing riveting details, stake pockets etc. 

http://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/MM7L4D 

Ted.


----------



## steamtrain95993 (Feb 21, 2008)

*RE: C & LE Trolley Flat Cars*

Ted, 

Nice work! What are you using for rivets?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

They are looking great, Ted. 
Do you have any prototype pics? I've never seen anything like them. 

I also haven't been able to find any rivets for PCB's that look anything like yours. Can you give more detail? 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: C & LE Trolley Flat Cars*

Matt, 
This is the prototype: 

http://www.davesrailpix.com/cle/htm/cle43.htm 

I added the best image I could come up with for the rivets. It is in my photostream. The ruler is in millimeters. The part number on the jar is 60895R5. I got them from a foreclosed defense contractor at least 17+ years ago and just kept them. (Auctions are great for stuff like this...) If I can get a better picture of the rivet I will. 

This is close to what I am using flat head versions... 

http://www.hansonrivet.com/w11.htm 

Ted.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice flat car. Very interesting prototype. The rivets that you are using look like "easy drive nails" McMaster sells them. 

Click here for an example. This is the smallest size they have with a domed head diameter of .099". They have other sizes too. 

Regards,


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: C & LE Trolley Flat Cars*

All, 

Just posted images of my newly weathered and complete-less couplers, interurban flat car, #3542 for the Worcester Consolidated Street Railway, WCSR. 

Ted.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: C & LE Trolley Flat Cars*

All, 

I just added high-res images taken outdoors to my Flickr photostream. Much better than the ones I posted last night. 

Ted.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That flat car is really looking great, Ted. Will you be mounting radial couplers? 

Llyn


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: C & LE Trolley Flat Cars*

That is the plan Llyn. I am going to use a combination of Kadee 786 with either a 1838 and 1839 offset #1 couplers, if I need them. I matched the car up to a few of my Kadee equiped cars and it will be close.... 

Ted.


----------

